# Website not responding....



## Doug (27/9/15)

Just joined and have a problem. As I start to browse the forum the page dies; I get a message "the website is not responding". Refreshing doesn't work, have to close and start a new session. Strange one, haven't had this before. Any ideas?


----------



## Doug (27/9/15)

Doug said:


> Just joined and have a problem. As I start to browse the forum the page dies; I get a message "the website is not responding". Refreshing doesn't work, have to close and start a new session. Strange one, haven't had this before. Any ideas?


Took me 6 page reloads to edit a typo..... eish!


----------



## zadiac (27/9/15)

Site is working fine. Must be your side.


----------



## Dubz (27/9/15)

Fine my side too - using Firefox...


----------



## zadiac (27/9/15)

What browser you using?


----------



## Doug (27/9/15)

zadiac said:


> What browser you using?


IE11. Hasn't crashed for several minutes now, holding thumbs


----------



## zadiac (27/9/15)

Switch to FF. Your whole internet experience will change for the better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/9/15)

IE strikes again lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/9/15)

Doug said:


> IE11. Hasn't crashed for several minutes now, holding thumbs



Run this app
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/adwcleaner/dl/125/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/1/16)

New to the forum. I am getting alot of read errors. Is this normal ?

Error screen attached


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/16)

Hi @WARMACHINE, the forum is a bit slow at the moment, the tech guys are aware of the problem and are working to get it sorted out as we speak

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Doug (19/1/16)

My problem went away when I loaded Windows 10 and started using the Edge browser.


----------



## Heino13 (19/1/16)

Will take screen shot tomorrow
Also get errors on FF


----------



## Spydro (2/11/16)

The last few days I've been experiencing forum down time again. Comes and goes from several times up to constantly when I am using the forum sometimes, and sometimes there are no issues at all. It might lock me out of the forum completely sometimes, might not let me post a reply sometimes, or open a thread, and sometimes I get a pop up that says it is checking the forum server before it allows me to do anything that I am trying to do on the forum.

Error says it's a host problem on esigssa.co.sa, not the trunk or on my end FWIW.


----------



## GregF (2/11/16)

I am getting the same error yesterday and today.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/16)

Yip it appears there is a DOS attack of some kind @Spydro. The technical team are aware of it and are taking steps...

@Gizmo @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (2/11/16)

Doug said:


> IE11. Hasn't crashed for several minutes now, holding thumbs



Is Explorer still a thing? Thought that went the way of the dodo.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/16)




----------



## Cespian (2/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Is Explorer still a thing? Thought that went the way of the dodo.
> View attachment 73933



Dont hate IE... If it wasnt for IE we wouldnt be able to download Firefox on a freshly installed OS lol.

Chrome is a piece of crap and only good for its Inspect functionality and cross-device sync. Otherwise its just a memory hogger. Edge (the IE replacement for W10) on the other hand, has been a browser worth using (for me at least)... Only use Firefox when webdevving, otherwise Edge for everyday browsing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/11/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Soutie (2/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 73957



Hahahahaha isn't that @Feliks Karp?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

